# Best broadhead for crossbow?



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

The big issue here is that crossbows can't be tuned like a compound. So, if the broadheads impact at a different location than field points, there isn't much you can do about it. The first thing is make sure you're cocking the string to the same location every time. Also make sure all the bolts are tight and that the string and cables are not overly worn. If that doesn't help you can try changes to the arrows like different fletching, different broadheads or even different weight field points.

I'd say get some slick tricks and give them a try. If they land within a 2 or 3 inches at 30 or 40 yards, adjust your sight to that POI and go hunting. If they are more off than that, try different arrows or use a mechanical like the Grim Reaper.


----------



## dave308 (Sep 16, 2006)

We where shooting my father-in-laws crossbow yesterday with different BH's. The slick tricks and magnus buzzcuts hit identical to the field points. The muzzy 4 blades where another story, they went all different directions.


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

My future father inlaw has had great success with Wasp Jack Hammers outta his Xbow...but im trying to sway him to Magnus Buzzcuts...lol.:wink:


----------



## Dr.E (Apr 29, 2009)

Try the Steelhead, they shoot exactly like your field points and are 100% steel so they will take the high KE output that most crossbows put out.


Good luck


----------



## RUTTING BULL (Oct 19, 2008)

wathched my buddy the other day shooting his x-bow with 125 gr montecs and they were flying perfect for him. the dealer told him shoot 125 and higher. I dont know why but thats what they told him. he shoots 100 gr montecs out of his compound bow. hes killed 4 mega bucks with his compound in 4 years so dont no why he got a xbow?


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

RUTTING BULL said:


> wathched my buddy the other day shooting his x-bow with 125 gr montecs and they were flying perfect for him. the dealer told him shoot 125 and higher. I dont know why but thats what they told him. he shoots 100 gr montecs out of his compound bow. hes killed 4 mega bucks with his compound in 4 years so dont no why he got a xbow?


The shorter crossbow arrows need more FOC to fly accurately than the longer compound bow arrows. IIRC 15 to 18% is ideal. Some arrows, like Gold Tip Laser II, are available with a brass insert. This allows you to shoot 100 or 125 grain broadheads and still have a good FOC.


----------



## bob limpert (Jan 13, 2004)

I shoot the 2 bladed Rage out of my Barrnet Quad 400 and have had no problems. They do a good job.


----------



## flathead (Feb 21, 2008)

Revolution


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

My cousin shoots Slick Trick 100 Magnums out of his crossbow with no problems at all!


----------



## lostinbass (May 10, 2007)

Grim Reaper 125gr. work great on my son's Parker Buckbuster.


----------



## harkybowhunter (Aug 13, 2007)

I barrowed a Horton Summit 150 xbow for my kids to hunt with this year. We have shot 125g montecs and thunderheads and 100g 2-blade rages and all three easily hit well enough to hunt out to 25 yards.


----------



## Capt hook (Sep 11, 2006)

I put 3 100gr 3blade muzzy's in the same hole 3 times one shot at a time else I be buying new bolts ...Hook


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

There's a xbow section on here. Try posting in there. Probably get more answers


----------

